# Sandpaper grit equivalent of steel wool grades



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

For those who use both steel wool and sand paper, what would be the sandpaper grit equivalent of:

Steel wool grade 0000
Grade 000
Grade 00
Grade 0


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

No way to compare the 2 unless you can find sandpaper to be the same hardness as steel wool.
Example: I can clean our Formica counter top with 0000 and WD-40 but I wouldn't touch it with any type of sandpaper regardless of grit.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I did find some cross references between steel wool and sand paper, but they also commented that the two are used for different applications. If we knew what you were working on, wood, metal, maybe that would affect the replies.

Bud


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

I use 0000 steel wool too when cleaning surfaces (in combination with WD-40, Goo Gone, oil/wood polish, or some other non-aqueous liquid). But I can’t use steel wool on surfaces that get wet because little bits of them left behind will rust and I’ll only know there’s some left when I see tiny rust marks later. 

I want to use sandpaper on various surfaces (e.g., porcelain, ceramic, some hard plastic resins) that get wet. A lot of surfaces are mixed materials with tiny crevices/nooks so if a tiny sliver of steel wool gets trapped underneath something and gets damp, there’s going to be rust stain. 

What grit doesn’t scratch - 2000, 3000?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've done some polishing but not a pro at it, but sounds like you might use a polishing compound.

But to answer your question, here is a link that posts a crossover.
https://www.finewoodworking.com/forum/steel-wool-compared-to-sand-paper

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Druidia said:


> What grit doesn’t scratch - 2000, 3000?


 For your projects I'd probably try one of those grits using wet/dry, wet. And if I had a scrap piece that's where I'd experiment.The scratches will be there but just not visible to the eye, at least not mine without cheaters of some kind and that depends on the material too.

Mentioned previously, another option to possibly consider is rubbing compound or polishing compound. Rubbing being the coarser abrasive of the 2. At least that's how it was in the days of DuPont.


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

Druidia said:


> I use 0000 steel wool too when cleaning surfaces (in combination with WD-40, Goo Gone, oil/wood polish, or some other non-aqueous liquid). But I can’t use steel wool on surfaces that get wet because little bits of them left behind will rust and I’ll only know there’s some left when I see tiny rust marks later.
> 
> I want to use sandpaper on various surfaces (e.g., porcelain, ceramic, some hard plastic resins) that get wet. A lot of surfaces are mixed materials with tiny crevices/nooks so if a tiny sliver of steel wool gets trapped underneath something and gets damp, there’s going to be rust stain.
> 
> What grit doesn’t scratch - 2000, 3000?


 Any grit sandpaper will scratch-that's what it's made for. the finer the grit,the finer the scratch. Wet sanding and buffing automotive paint,I wet sanded with 1500,then applied rubbing compound,which does away with the scratches.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

For polishing I prefer 3M's Scotch-Brite. Steel wool is good for the mouse holes.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

They make bronze wool. It’s been used for years in the marine industry to avoid the rusting of steel wool.

Any good marine store will have it, as does Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/HOMAX-PRODUCTS-123100-Bronze-3-Pack/dp/B0000AXS0Q


----------

